# Broadmore Value?



## Scotty7 (Jul 24, 2009)

Price?Broadmore,17HP Brigs,44 deck, Package1693695,Mfg1692684,SN65201 Pro maint, garaged, runs fine. Model ? Run time 350-400 guess.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Scotty. I am not an official expert on Simplicity tractors but you might try searching through this link and see what you can find:

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listing...PLICITY&GUID=EB12E77C99FB48B99E1BCF829531E1C3


----------



## Scotty7 (Jul 24, 2009)

Excellent, thanks


----------

